# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  عید چند روز استراحت کنیم کافیه؟؟

## fantom

سلام 

خب داریم میرسیم به عید،  و همه حرف از دوران طلایی نوروز میزنن 

ازمون های جمع بندی پایه و بعدشم پیش1 …

به نظرتون تو عید چندروز باید استراحت کنیم؟؟  همون روز اول عید یا … ؟؟
اصلا نیاز به استراحت هست؟؟  استراحت باعث عقب افتادن نمیشه؟؟؟

----------


## S.N.M19

استراحت کردن باعث عقب افتادن نمیشه بلکه استراحت نکردن باعث خستگی میشه 
پس بهتره روزهایی رو برای استراحت کردن در نظر گرفت 
مثلا روز اول و روز 13 رو استراحت کنیم ولی بقیه روزها با ساعت مطالعه زیاد درس بخونیم

----------


## fafa.Mmr

برای سومی ها چهار روز عید و برای کنکوری ها دو روز عید باید استراحت کنند !!!!!!

----------


## _AHMADreza_

1 تا 2 روز برای دید و بازدید ....

----------


## T!G3R

> سلام 
> 
> خب داریم میرسیم به عید،  و همه حرف از دوران طلایی نوروز میزنن 
> 
> ازمون های جمع بندی پایه و بعدشم پیش1 …
> 
> به نظرتون تو عید چندروز باید استراحت کنیم؟؟  همون روز اول عید یا … ؟؟
> اصلا نیاز به استراحت هست؟؟  استراحت باعث عقب افتادن نمیشه؟؟؟


سلام دوست عزیز
من به شخصه سه روز رو برای خودم وقت استراحت دادم
اولین روز چهارشنبه سوری هستش که قبل از عیده 
دومین روز - روز اول عید هستش
سومین روز - روز 13 بدر هستش
همین...
این سه روز بهترین روز ها برای استراحت و خوشگذروندن هستش
ببین الان من جوری برنامه ریزی کردم که با یک تیر دو نشون زدم چجوری؟
ببین این سه روز هم خوشگذرونی هستش و هم روز های استراحتت میشه و در این سه روز واقعا انرژی جذب میکنی تا با توان بیشتری درس بخونی
برای سوال دومت :
بله نیاز به استراحت هست چون اگه استراحت نکنی خسته میشی و از درس زده میشی 
برای قسمت دوم سوالت :
خیر --- نه تنها باعث عقب افتادن نمیشه بلکه باعث میشه شما با انرژی بیشتری درس بخونی
بازم اگه سوال داشتی در خدمتم
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## bvb09

حالا شانس گند ما، امسال ک ما کنکور داریم اسفند 29 روزه.... اصن شانسو میبینی!!!!  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## alibahadori

معمولا اردو های نوروزی رو  از 27 اسفند استارت میزنن مدارس و اموزشگاه ها 
اگه شما هم 27 اسفند استارت بزنی 
میتونی 1 فرودین و 13 فرودین رو استراحت کنی 
البته توی روز های استراحت 
3الی 4 ساعت مطالعه درس عمومی حتما باید داشته باشی

----------


## saj8jad

2 و 3 روز خوش بگذرونین ، استراحت کنین و برین دید و بازدید  :Yahoo (1):  

اول و دوم عید + سیزدهم

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> 2 و 3 روز خوش بگذرونین ، استراحت کنین و برین دید و بازدید  اول و دوم عید + سیزدهم


ب نظر من 2_3 روز زیاده ولی حتما توصیه میکنم ک حداقل ی روز و حداکثر دو روزو در نظر بگیرین با این استراحت عملا آماده مرحله نهایی میشین فکر نکنین ک با این استراحت ممکنه ضربه بخورین ن الان تو خود انجمن زیادن بچه هایی ک روحیه شونو از دست دادن این استراحت باعث میشه ک اون ور کم نیارین

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> سلام دوست عزیز
> من به شخصه سه روز رو برای خودم وقت استراحت دادم
> اولین روز چهارشنبه سوری هستش که قبل از عیده 
> دومین روز - روز اول عید هستش
> سومین روز - روز 13 بدر هستش
> همین...
> این سه روز بهترین روز ها برای استراحت و خوشگذروندن هستش
> ببین الان من جوری برنامه ریزی کردم که با یک تیر دو نشون زدم چجوری؟
> ببین این سه روز هم خوشگذرونی هستش و هم روز های استراحتت میشه و در این سه روز واقعا انرژی جذب میکنی تا با توان بیشتری درس بخونی
> ...


بچه‌های  دیگه موقع خوندن نظرا دقت کنین بچه تجربیه یا ریاضی برا ریاضیا کلا عید تعطیل کنن هم مشکلی پیش نمیاد
 :Yahoo (4):  اما برا تجربیا بهتره مواظب باشن 1_2 روزشون بیشتره نشه

----------


## saj8jad

> ب نظر من 2_3 روز زیاده ولی حتما توصیه میکنم ک حداقل ی روز و حداکثر دو روزو در نظر بگیرین با این استراحت عملا آماده مرحله نهایی میشین فکر نکنین ک با این استراحت ممکنه ضربه بخورین ن الان تو خود انجمن زیادن بچه هایی ک روحیه شونو از دست دادن این استراحت باعث میشه ک اون ور کم نیارین


شاید ولی اول و دوم عید که میان یا میرین دید و بازدید  :Yahoo (1):  

از طرفی سیزدهم هم ملت میرن بیرون واسه تفریح پس میشه همون ناقابل 3 روز  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ali.psy

*یک الی دو روز کافیه  میتونی مثلا یه روز باز دید +یه روز سیزده باشه یا برعکسش اتفاق بیفته همینطوری برنامه بریز*

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*به امید خدا 
قصد دارم هیچ روزی رو مطلق استراحت نکنم
ولی دو تا نصفه روز اول و آخر عید استراحت کنم*

----------


## T!G3R

> بچه‌های  دیگه موقع خوندن نظرا دقت کنین بچه تجربیه یا ریاضی برا ریاضیا کلا عید تعطیل کنن هم مشکلی پیش نمیاد
>  اما برا تجربیا بهتره مواظب باشن 1_2 روزشون بیشتره نشه


دوست عزیز
چرا اسپم میدی
اگه پیشنهادی نداری و یا بهتره بگم اگه نظری نداری خو برای چی اسپم میدی کسی مجبورت نکرده که جواب بدی
_______________________
رفع اسپم : ببین من موقع پاسخدهی نگاه نمیکنم طرف رشتش تجربیه یا ریاضیه یا انسانیه یا از فضا اومده
من همیشه سعی میکنم به دوستان انجمن بهترین راه رو بهشون بگم تا ضرر نکنن
بچه های ریاضی هم فرقی با بچه های تجربی یا انسانی نمکینن --- چون بالاخره هر رشته ای سختی خودشو داره
موفق باشی عزیز  :Yahoo (3):  
بای

----------


## Fatemeh4247

بنظر من روز اول دوم عید + ۱۳ فروردین  کافیه من خودم این ۳ روز برا خودم در نظر گرفتم خدا خدا هم میکنم بیشتر نشه

----------


## Mr.Hosein

2روز کافیه...نیم روز بعد از ازمون جمعه هم استراحت کنید خوب میشه...
ولی شدیدا توصیه میکنم بیشتر از دو روز پشت هم استراحت نکنین(حتی برای عده ای بیشتر از یک روز!)چون هوای بهار حسابی حسابتونو میرسه و عید رو از دست میدید!

----------


## sami7

دو روز پشت سر هم اشتباس ! 

ینی اگه دو روز استراحت کردی میگی حالا روز سومم خبری نیست روز چهارمم میگی بابا عید هست ولمون کن و.... !

روز اول که عید و نمیشه درس خوند این هیچی 

روز دوم حتما بخونین تا بهتون ثابت بشه عید و غیر عیدی نداره باید بخونین 

یه روز اون وسطا  4 یا 5 فروردین استراحت کنین یا تفریحی دید و بازدیدی 

روز 13 هم که 13 به در هست برید و استراحت کنین و حال کنین

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> دوست عزیز
> چرا اسپم میدی
> اگه پیشنهادی نداری و یا  بهتره بگم اگه نظری نداری خو برای چی اسپم میدی کسی مجبورت نکرده که جواب بدی
> _______________________
> رفع اسپم : ببین من موقع پاسخدهی نگاه نمیکنم طرف رشتش تجربیه یا ریاضیه یا انسانیه یا از فضا اومده
> من همیشه سعی میکنم به دوستان انجمن بهترین راه رو بهشون بگم تا ضرر نکنن
> بچه های ریاضی هم فرقی با بچه های تجربی یا انسانی نمکینن --- چون بالاخره هر رشته ای سختی خودشو داره
> موفق باشی عزیز  
> بای


خو چرا عصبانی میشی اولا ک اسپم نبود و یادوری ی نکته مهم بود و ی شوخی کوچولو اما واقعی
ر.ا:بچه موقع خوندن نظرا ب تجربی بود یا ریاضی بودن کسایی ک نظر میدن دقت کنین اما راجع ب یکی بودن تجربیا و ریاضیا الان وقت بحث رو این موضوعو ندارم ولی انصافا یکمی قبلش فکر کنین شرکت کننده ها تو رشته تجربی 4برابر ریاضیان این یکیش دومی اینکه ب ترازا نگاه کن ی بچه تجربی لاقل باید تراز 6500 داشته باشه تا بتونه ی رشته خوب قبول شه تازه معلوم نیست دانشگاه خوبی قبول بشه اما ریاضیا ..

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> بچه‌های  دیگه موقع خوندن نظرا دقت کنین بچه تجربیه یا ریاضی برا ریاضیا کلا عید تعطیل کنن هم مشکلی پیش نمیاد
>  اما برا تجربیا بهتره مواظب باشن 1_2 روزشون بیشتره نشه


رنگ عوض کن ناموس  :Yahoo (21):  کور شدم  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## reza1375

چن روز استراحت ک نمیشه چون وقتی زیاد استراحت کنی عادت میکنی بش .. تا ظهر روز اول عید.و روز 13 بدر ..بنظر من

----------


## mona27

چهارشنبه سوري-اول عيد و 13

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام 
> 
> خب داریم میرسیم به عید،  و همه حرف از دوران طلایی نوروز میزنن 
> 
> ازمون های جمع بندی پایه و بعدشم پیش1 …
> 
> به نظرتون تو عید چندروز باید استراحت کنیم؟؟  همون روز اول عید یا … ؟؟
> اصلا نیاز به استراحت هست؟؟  استراحت باعث عقب افتادن نمیشه؟؟؟


مگه عید با بقیه روزا چه فرقی داره؟مگه روزای تعطیل(جمعه)درس نمیخونی؟
خو اینم مثل همون-فقط عید بهتره جمع بندی کنی و تست بیشتر کار کنی(تست کنکور)
نه افراط نه تفریط==>با برنامه پیش برو :Yahoo (4):

----------


## EXCELSIOR

عاغا استراحت و دید و بازدید سر جای خودش لازمه (البته نباید افراط کرد؛) و نمیشه کامل حذفش کرد=>
ب نظر من نصف 1و2 فروردین رو ب دید و بازدید و استراحت اختصاص بدیم و ی بخشی از روز رو درس بخونیم...اما کل اون روز های 1 و 2 رو که نمیشه درس نخوند،چون آدم عادت میکنه و دیگه نمیتونه بعدش درس بخونه...13بدر رو هم 5 صبح قبل رفتن ب گردش(که به عنوان تنوع لازمه) 3ساعت بخونیم  چون بعد گردش و تفریح معمولا آدم اونقدر خسته میشه ک نمیشه چیزی خوند(حداقل من اینجورم)

----------


## EXCELSIOR

ب نظر من چار شنبه سوزی رو هم خونه باشیم...چون سال پیش با رفقای بیش فعالمون!!! رفتیم بیرون دست یکی از رفیقام سوخت و کلا تا آخر عید نتونست چیزی بخونه...عیدش که کلا زهر مار شد...ایام طلایی نوروزو هم از دست داد... :Y (585):

----------


## محسن حاجیان

> ب نظر من چار شنبه سوزی رو هم خونه باشیم...چون سال پیش با رفقای بیش فعالمون!!! رفتیم بیرون دست یکی از رفیقام سوخت و کلا تا آخر عید نتونست چیزی بخونه...عیدش که کلا زهر مار شد...ایام طلایی نوروزو هم از دست داد...


سلام
من موافقم با ایشون ...چهارشنبه سوری جز پول حروم کردن نیست ، حالا  غیر این ، یه ادم تحصیل کرده و عاقل دنبال اینطور چیزا نمیره ، تق تق مگه کیف داره ؟
حالا نظر من :
من خودم 1 فروردین (میخونم ولی کم ، حدود یک الی سه ساعت ) + دو فروردین -که اینم کم میخونم دو الی چهارساعت - + سیزده به در که حدود سه ساعتی میخونم ، بقیه روزای غید کلا 5 ساعت به بالا میخونم 
هر کسیم بگه بیشتر از اینم میشه تو این سه روز خوند یا باید عید رو بزاره کناره و ... یا خیلی جو گیره (خخخ) چونمن موقع برنامه ریزی تجسم میکنم ببینم چی و چه قدر زمان میبره ، با حساب 
 :Yahoo (79):

----------


## محسن حاجیان

عید واقعا فرصصتی دوباره و مهمه

----------


## laleh74

نه که قبل عید خیلی خوندم و خوندید :Yahoo (4): حالا استراحتم میخواین :Yahoo (4): 
استراحت دیگه چیه.همون روز اول برید خونه ی خاله و دایی هرکیو 3تا(نه بیشتر نه کمتر :Yahoo (21):  )  بوس کنید،از فرداش بشینید سر درستون  :Yahoo (21): 
3ماه مونده استراحتم میخوان  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## abolfazl76

اصن تاپیکو باز کردم فک کردم اومدم پادگان
بنظر من از 25 اسفند تا 20 فروردین عالیه برا استراحت خوش گذرونی
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
پ.ن من سال دیگ کنکور میدم! :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Maestro Arman

خب من یه نیم روز تو 21 اسفند استراحت کردم و اول و دوم فروردین رو هم به خودم استراحت مطلق میدم ولی از سوم فروردین تصمیم دارم با یه اراده ی قوی روز حداقل ده ساعت مطالعه ی مفید رو داشته باشم .

سیزده به در رو هم یه نیمروز استراحت میکنم .

----------


## dorsa20

هیچ روز حتی 1 ساعت...

----------


## mohammad.bh

بابا عیدم مثل بقیه روزاعه دیگه این چه صیغه ای دوران طلایی طلایی والا 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

----------

